

Flat UI Tutorials - harishchouhan
http://flattrendz.com/flat-ui-tutorials/

======
jbeja
So odd just a bunch of random tutorials with the word "flat" in it, and i
didn't like to be asked to follow certain people on twitter to get the code
examples and the demo

------
poobrains
The landing page won't let you backspace to leave... Not nice!

